# Flat pedal pins...interchangeable?



## Forkyu (Sep 17, 2016)

I bought some used Answer Rove pedals and I wanted to know if I could use pins from different manufacturer. Thanks


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Without knowing the other manufacturer's pins you're interested in, there's no way to answer this question. Some may work. Others won't.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You can use the oem pins by calling them.

Hayes Bicycle Group North America
5800 W Donges Bay Rd.
Mequon, WI 53092
1.888.MTN.DISC
(1.888.686.3472)


----------



## Forkyu (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll give them a call thanks. So there's no universal size for pins? I should've been more clear. I wanted some anodized pins to pimp em up .


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Forkyu said:


> I'll give them a call thanks. So there's no universal size for pins? I should've been more clear. I wanted some anodized pins to pimp em up .


Nope, not standardized. Not sure I'd recommend anodized pins as they're usually (always?) aluminum and more prone to damage than the steel ones. Removing damaged pins isn't my idea of fun. If you're ok with that, good luck!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Definitely not standardized. You need to match not only the threads on your pedals with the pins (you'll learn pretty quickly that a lot of manufacturers don't specify the thread pitch of their pins) but you need to ensure that the style of pin you're looking to install will work with your pedals. Are they set screw style pins? Hex head threaded from the back? Flat head that's countersunk into the pedal body? Do the pins have wrench flats and thread in from the top of the pedal body? Do the type of pins you want have adequate clearance on the pedal body? For example, if you're choosing pins that thread from the underside of the pedal body, is there enough room for the heads of the pins? Do the threaded holes even go all the way through? If choosing a pin that threads from the top of the pedal body, is there sufficient space around the threaded hole for the base of the pin to hold against the pedal body?

If you wanted ano pin options, it would have been easier to buy pedals that offer that kind of option.


----------



## Forkyu (Sep 17, 2016)

I think I'll go to the Hardware store and pick up some pins after I meassure mine. Thanks for helping!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Forkyu said:


> I think I'll go to the Hardware store and pick up some pins after I meassure mine. Thanks for helping!


depending on the pedals you have, that may not work as easily as you want.

Tech Tuesday - Pedal Pin Retrofit - Pinkbike


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Can't say I've ever been in a hardware stores that carries a selection of anodized pedal pins in different sizes.


----------



## Forkyu (Sep 17, 2016)

No not anodized but a few years ago I got pin replacementso for my shimano mx80 pedals so may have to skip the anodized pins.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Yup, no standard. They are all about the same size so might interchange, but no guarantees. Some pins are like regular bolts screwed in from backside. Some are sets crews screwed in from front. Some are friction fit that just push in.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> Can't say I've ever been in a hardware stores that carries a selection of anodized pedal pins in different sizes.


If you ever do find it, please let me know. I would LOVE to go there!


----------



## major go (Sep 22, 2020)

I found M3 x 10mm or 12mm Socket-head Machine Screws in Steel at my local hardware store. They seem to work for most modern pedals.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Just make sure you sharpen them before the first ride; you don't want to miss out on any cool scars.


----------



## major go (Sep 22, 2020)

Exactly! ;D


----------

